# TakeAway Spiel erläuterung



## Friss-oder-stirb (25. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Mein Projekt ist das TakeAway Spiel.
Hat das schonmal jemand programmiert.

Vielleicht kennt ihr es unter einem anderen Namen.
Es ist Konsolen basierend.
Man spielt gegen einen Computer und anfangs sucht man sich zuerst die max. Anzahl Münzen aus.
Danach den Schwierigkeitsgrad und dann muss man immer abwechselnd zwischen 1-3 Münzen ziehen.
Das ganze spiel geht solange bis nur noch eine Münze übrig ist.

Die Gewinnbedingung kann man sich auch am Anfang aussuchen, entweder Gewinnen bei der letzten Münze oder verlieren.

Wäre nett wenn sich jemand hierzu meldet.

Danke Friss-oder-stirb


----------



## pyr0t0n (25. Mrz 2008)

kenne das unter dem Namen "NimmSpiel" habe das mal programmiert mit münzen zum anklicken.

Eine Version gegen den Computer und eine Netzerkfähig um übers LAN zu spielen.


----------



## Marco13 (25. Mrz 2008)

Ja, hatte das mal gegen einen Computer gespielt, und trotz erheblichen Aufwandes (mit Bleistift und Papier die Züge vorbereitet) sowas von abgekackt   mir dann mal den Algorithmus angesehen, mit dem man in 75% der Fälle gewinnt, und war dann deprimiert  :cry:  :wink:


----------



## Friss-oder-stirb (25. Mrz 2008)

Hat mir jemand von euch den Code noch.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (25. Mrz 2008)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mir dann mal den Algorithmus angesehen, mit dem man in 75% der Fälle gewinnt, und war dann deprimiert  :cry:  :wink:


dann war der algorithmus aber ein wenig suboptimal 


			
				Wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es existiert eine optimale Spielstrategie, die es einem der beiden Spieler ermöglicht, das Spiel auf jeden Fall zu gewinnen, unabhängig von den Aktionen des Gegenspielers.


dieses "Spiel" ist genauso "spannend", wie das 3x3 tic-tac-toe, wo der Mensch niemals gewinnen kann 




			
				Friss-oder-stirb hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Beitrag 1: Mein Projekt ist das TakeAway Spiel.
> Beitrag 2: Hat mir jemand von euch den Code


was soll diese Frage? Meinst du dass einer von uns hier den code _deines_ projektes geklaut hat?


----------



## pyr0t0n (26. Mrz 2008)

ja hab den code noch schreib mir am besten mal ne PN mit deiner Mail dann schick ich dir den zu


----------



## MuuLiii (4. Mai 2010)

@ pyr0t0n

Kannst du mir den Code per PN schicken?


----------

